# Firefox search plugin



## Shad0w (18. August 2006)

Falls das überhaupt noch wer ließt...

Das Firefox PlugIn müsste auf die neue Domain angepasst werden.


----------



## Roran (21. August 2006)

Shad0w schrieb:


> Falls das überhaupt noch wer ließt...
> 
> Das Firefox PlugIn müsste auf die neue Domain angepasst werden.




Man sollte die  NEWS vom 11.08 auf Blasc.de lesen.



> » Hinweis zum Firefox-Plugin
> Freitag, 11.08.2006 - 10:06 Uhr | B3N
> 
> Sollte euer Firefox-Plugin nicht mehr funktionieren, geht bitte folgendermaßen vor.
> ...


----------

